# Protein Powders



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

I have been looking into some protein powders for shakes recently.

There are different protein powders out there.  The three main ones, if I am correct are made out of egg, whey and soy.  Different protein powders are used for different things.  It dependson what you want to do, am I right?  

Low carb, low calorie to lose fat.

High protein, high calorie to bulk up

Medium protein, medium calorie as a meal replacement.

It is my understand that different types of protein does different things.  

Has anyone ever used protein in shakes and for what purpose.  Can someone explain to me which one (whey, egg and soy) does what.  What maintains muscle mass, etc. and have you had any success with them?

*edit

Also if you could provide me with a good name brand, that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## mantis (Dec 28, 2005)

WARNING: they taste nasty!
nitro-tech is awesome
Whey protien is good too

doesnt matter as long as it's protien. however, there are other products too like creatine, or yeast.
I do not know much more than that, but I know you have to drink extra water if you use protien for the kidneys


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> WARNING: they taste nasty!
> nitro-tech is awesome
> Whey protien is good too
> 
> ...



Do they all taste nasty?  How about if you mix a little fruit in them?

I forgot about the protein and kidney thing, thanks for bringing it up.  Low Carb and high protein diet increases your risk of kidney stones and can decrease the bodies ability to absorb calcium after a short period of being on such a diet.  So increased water to help clean out the kidnesy makes sense.


----------



## mantis (Dec 28, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Do they all taste nasty?  How about if you mix a little fruit in them?
> 
> I forgot about the protein and kidney thing, thanks for bringing it up. Low Carb and high protein diet increases your risk of kidney stones and can decrease the bodies ability to absorb calcium after a short period of being on such a diet. So increased water to help clean out the kidnesy makes sense.


well protien itself increases the acid level in your urine so you need more water.
yes, they all taste nasty. Every couple of months I buy a 10-pounder i start drinking it for a couple of days then trash it. I kept trying that for like 4 years until i finally gave up. 
You might wanna try and buy a small amount, maybe of whey, or any other flavored one.  I think if you mix milk, bananas, and strawberries (maybe nuts too) in a mixer with a little bit of protien it will be okay.
Try different things. I hope you like it
but why do you need it?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Not for me, for a family member.  Just checking things out for her.  

Which type of protein is better? and why?


----------



## mantis (Dec 28, 2005)

you know what? Protien does work, and it does give you good muscle mass.  But what I found to be better, taste and performance wise, is bannanas before work out, and natural protien after work out.  Natural protien being beans, soy beans, milk, fish (tuna is very good) and chicken!
maybe you will reach the same conclusion in a while, but I still recommend you try whey, or nitro-tech


----------



## mantis (Dec 28, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Not for me, for a family member.  Just checking things out for her.
> 
> Which type of protein is better? and why?


like i said, the "default" protien you can get everywhere is Whey protien, which I believe is egg protien.  The other one that I tried was nitro-tech which has more protien percentage, although it has a little bit more fat (or phat, depending where you're from)
as far as taste goes, the best is strawberry, and stay away from chocolate. i think it's just nasty

i do not know what else to tell you. I am trying to find more info on google regarding those. I would go to a local GNC to check which one is best and then buy it online (not from GNC)

p.s. i dont know why i spell protIEn rather than protEIn. my fingers cannot get it right!


----------



## hemi (Dec 29, 2005)

I could be wrong in this but all the research I found on the net suggests that the body can only absorb 20g of protein in a sitting any more and its wasted. I myself use EAS Premium Whey protein 20g and 4.5g of carbs. This is the only kind I have found that tastes pretty decent and its cheap and available at Wal-mart.  I tried a lot of the other stuff weight gain drinks, protein drinks from Weider and many others and they are nasty!


----------



## MJS (Dec 29, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Do they all taste nasty?


 
No.  The majority of them come in various flavors.




> How about if you mix a little fruit in them?


 
Yes, that can be done.

Mike


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2005)

I use one that mixes whey and soy as they are the most readily used by the body. I use one that also containes vitamins and minerals, so mine is a bit different, but I've had great success with cutting body fat, maintaining muscle, and maintaining energy levels as well. And it doesn't taste nasty  I do mix in bannannas and such.

7sm


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 29, 2005)

My hubby did the protein powder thing for a while.  Spent a lot of money...few results.  He needed to bulk up and the money spent on a good nutritionist and _real_ food made all the difference in the world.

There really are no shortcuts to either losing weight or bulking up.  Good food is all you really need unless you want to be a bodybuilder or you are an extreme athelete (which may be your family members case).


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I use one that mixes whey and soy as they are the most readily used by the body. I use one that also containes vitamins and minerals, so mine is a bit different, but I've had great success with cutting body fat, maintaining muscle, and maintaining energy levels as well. And it doesn't taste nasty  I do mix in bannannas and such.
> 
> 7sm



What is the brand name of the one you use?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 29, 2005)

Protien shakes are an essetial (in my opinion) component of an athletic lifestyle.  Most certainly not to be in place of "real" bulk food but to supplement it.  If you can find a whey or perhaps a whey-egg complex that should be effective for the purposes you are considering.

Don't buy "nitro-tech" it's over priced and over hyped in my opinion.  But as with most in life you get what you pay for but I have used a more moderately priced powder for 5 or 6 years now with great satisfaction.  Optimum Nutrition's 100%  Whey.  24 grams of protien per serving, a mixture of vitamins and minerals and representation of the other major macros.  Meal replacement shakes and the like can be effective in this manner too...there are different from "protein shakes" and "weight gainers" however.

I have heard of the 20 grams in a sitting line of thinking as well but I have also heard people refute it.

Most peoples greatest downfall in changing their bodies composition is not their choice in diet supplements but their lack of dedication to their routine (diet, exercise, etc.).


----------



## mantis (Dec 29, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Protien shakes are an essetial (in my opinion) component of an athletic lifestyle. Most certainly not to be in place of "real" bulk food but to supplement it. If you can find a whey or perhaps a whey-egg complex that should be effective for the purposes you are considering.
> 
> Don't buy "nitro-tech" it's over priced and over hyped in my opinion. But as with most in life you get what you pay for but I have used a more moderately priced powder for 5 or 6 years now with great satisfaction. Optimum Nutrition's 100% Whey. 24 grams of protien per serving, a mixture of vitamins and minerals and representation of the other major macros. Meal replacement shakes and the like can be effective in this manner too...there are different from "protein shakes" and "weight gainers" however.
> 
> ...


you are absolutely correct. Dedication is the key factor here!
Nitro-tech is over priced, but you can get it online for reasonable prices most of the time. I usually wait until the price is like any other product, but it is definitely something.
There's another product, which isnt protein but creatine, it's called cell-tech. That thing makes you look like arnold in like 2 months, but stop for a week to look like chris rock! (which is cool haha)


----------



## searcher (Dec 29, 2005)

IMO, ICS is the only way to go.   It has the highest absorbtion rate of any other whey protiens and it tastes very good.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> ... I have used a more moderately priced powder for 5 or 6 years now with great satisfaction. Optimum Nutrition's 100% Whey. 24 grams of protien per serving, a mixture of vitamins and minerals and representation of the other major macros. ...


 
This is the one I use and have had good results with it. At least I think so anyway. It's the best bang for the buck, mixes easily with water and tastes just fine to me.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> What is the brand name of the one you use?



Its called Shapeworks its a company owned by Herbalife you have to get it from a supplier. I chose it because its customizable to each person. Also it contains only naturally derived ingredients. They have one for loosing weight, gaining weight, athletes, etc.

7sm


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 29, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> This is the one I use and have had good results with it. At least I think so anyway. It's the best bang for the buck, mixes easily with water and tastes just fine to me.



Ugh, I could barely handle getting it down with water...but I'm a big milk guy anyway.  More power to you though...


----------



## mantis (Dec 29, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Ugh, I could barely handle getting it down with water...but I'm a big milk guy anyway. More power to you though...


my first posts i was saying it's nasty and it almost makes me puke when i get it down my throat, but every body was say it tastes great so i thought there's something wrong with me, and i almost wanted to take that back. 
thanks for your comment, at least im not the only one!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Ugh, I could barely handle getting it down with water...but I'm a big milk guy anyway. More power to you though...


I think it's the best tasting powder I have come across. Don't get me wrong when I want to put it in a blender it's mixed with milk, fresh fruit, and wheat germ. Other than that I use water every time.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

I use them. Whey is from milk; it and egg are very good. Soy as a rule isn't absorbed as well and doesn't have the same balance of needed amino acids (though it's one of the relatively few non-animal sources of complete protein, and does have other benefits). I usually get whey powder, chocolate flavored. I'm not loyal to any one brand.

Definitely, focus on food, not supplements.


----------



## mantis (Jan 1, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I use them. Whey is from milk; it and egg are very good. Soy as a rule isn't absorbed as well and doesn't have the same balance of needed amino acids (though it's one of the relatively few non-animal sources of complete protein, and does have other benefits). I usually get whey powder, chocolate flavored. I'm not loyal to any one brand.
> 
> Definitely, focus on food, not supplements.


oh you remind me!
My friend has been doing this recipe for like 2 years, i think it's working really great for him
in a mixer he puts:
bananas, milk, tofu (flavored or not, your choice) , nuts (different kinds. nuts give the good fat, not saturated), strawberries, and "maybe" honey to make it sweeter im not sure.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 1, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> oh you remind me!
> My friend has been doing this recipe for like 2 years, i think it's working really great for him
> in a mixer he puts:
> bananas, milk, tofu (flavored or not, your choice) , nuts (different kinds. nuts give the good fat, not saturated), strawberries, and "maybe" honey to make it sweeter im not sure.



I love these things... they are filling and quick and good for you.  I have never tried nuts but I will now.  Thanks for the tip!


----------

